# Pontiac block limit? Drag Racing



## Jordan RamblinAround (Feb 15, 2021)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum. So hopefully I'm posting this on the right thread. How far have stock Pontiac blocks been pushed reliably?

I have a 461 made from a 68' 400 block. Arp Studded mains, mega lifter/cam bore brace kit, No block fill, butler/eagle stroker kit 4.25 stroke, 6.8" rods, Butler CNC ported aluminum Edelbrock heads, etc. Good street strip setup. I've been hitting it with a 125 shot for a year. I have two RA-III blocks as backups. But I'm wondering at what level you absolutely HAVE to go to the aftermarket blocks. I've read that 700hp can be relatively safe for a 400 block, but what have they lived at?

My theory, is it depends on HOW you make the power, higher RPM N/A Pontiac's take more of a beating with the big stroke, than a Nitrous setup that's still only going to 6,000 rpm. Just wondering what they can take, If you can make the power without turning crazy RPM.

Thanks y'all.


----------



## SimonKelly (Jun 25, 2020)

I guess you are having the right point


----------

